# Female betta is bringing eggs to the nest.



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I know that after a male and female betta spawn p, you take out the female and the male raises the fry. But he is a terrible parent, he is ignoring the eggs, whole the female does all the work. Should I leave them togethr? Take out the male? The female??


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well your suppose too leave the male.. But I've never heard of female Bettas caring for the eggs (in the tank with the fry and no male) and leaving her in the breeding tank..


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I...have no idea. 0_o; If she is happily tending to the eggs and he's ignoring them...well, gosh.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Time is running out, I need an answer.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe you can post a video on your channel and some members an I will take a look at it and see how the male and female respond too the nest/eggs?!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Honestly, if he is a bad tender, he is a bad tender and you're going to lose them all anyways. However, if she is actively taking care of them, that is a slightly higher chance of them living. I'd remove him, leave her, and hope for the best.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Maybe you can post a video on your channel and some members an I will take a look at it and see how the male and female respond too the nest/eggs?!


Ok I will.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Honestly, if he is a bad tender, he is a bad tender and you're going to lose them all anyways. However, if she is actively taking care of them, that is a slightly higher chance of them living. I'd remove him, leave her, and hope for the best.


They stopped spawning 2 hours ago. The male is not the other side of the tank and the female is tending t eggs


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Apparently females can tend to the nest if the male leaves, dies, or is removed. They don't do as good of a job as the males do, and they aren't as attentive, but it's possible. If the male is ignoring the nest and she's tending it, the fry have more of a chance of survival if you just take him out and leave the lady, rather than them having no care at all.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/e5kuED5p0s0


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Too me, it seems as if the male is blowing more bubbles too support the nest while the female is picking up the eggs... hmm, does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Too me, it seems as if the male is blowing more bubbles too support the nest while the female is picking up the eggs... hmm, does anyone have any idea?



It's too late. Viper went insane. He ate all the eggs, and destroyed the nest.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

IMO, I would get the male out of there, especially if he wants to spawn and she doesn't. He will eventually get frustrated and attack. You need her in tip top shape.

He is pretty useless right now anyway, looking at that video.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

kevinap2 said:


> IMO, I would get the male out of there, especially if he wants to spawn and she doesn't. He will eventually get frustrated and attack. You need her in tip top shape.
> 
> He is pretty useless right now anyway, looking at that video.


I have given up all hope.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

If you're dead set on this spawn, you could try again in a few weeks and then immediately remove the deadbeat dad, knowing the female will likely tend to the fry.

As a dad, that male is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

kevinap2 said:


> If you're dead set on this spawn, you could try again in a few weeks and then immediately remove the deadbeat dad, knowing the female will likely tend to the fry.
> 
> As a dad, that male is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


Yah I can try that. I'll try my red CT now. Oh well...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I know this is late. For future breeding;
If male does nothing but make nest or move the gathered eggs around while female retrieves the eggs, male will most probably 1. eat the eggs or 2. totally neglect them. So you will have to remove the male once spawning is done.

DO NOT leave the female. She may tend to the eggs in day 1, but will eat them the following day. I have never experienced a lone female care for her eggs until they hatch (people who have, please share). 

The only thing you could do is let the eggs hatch on their own without moving them or you could move eggs to a bowl and let them hatch there and later acclimated to and released into a bigger tank.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

my friend, also in SA, breeds giants and most of her spawns are raised by females more often than males.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Could you please elaborate the conditions they were in . . . age of female, size tanks, environment, etc.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

indjo said:


> Could you please elaborate the conditions they were in . . . age of female, size tanks, environment, etc.


I don't really know the females age she is a petstore betta, but I would estimate 6-7 Months. The male is 7 months. 
Previously to breeding the male was kept in a 10 gallon and the female was in a 36g. They breed in a 7 gallon. All my tanks are planted. The environment was good.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe you can look for a future pair on aquabid  that's what I did ! Just because you may not know what genes the lfs carries or if your looking for something in particular ^__^?!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

her females were born and bred in her tanks. No lfs fish nor shipped. They're all approximately, 6 months to a year old and older, their tanks are between ten gallons and thirty gallons and heavily decorated tanks. I really dont know if self bred females would have made the difference, but she tells me that her females raise those eggs as good as males.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmm. Why don't you try breeding them at the age of around 3-5 months I've realized with my spawns those are the ages they actually are more interested into breeding otherwise any older they may not be interested. But that's just what happens with my spawns.. It's probably not the age of your fish but that was a suggestion


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Hmm. Why don't you try breeding them at the age of around 3-5 months I've realized with my spawns those are the ages they actually are more interested into breeding otherwise any older they may not be interested. But that's just what happens with my spawns.. It's probably not the age of your fish but that was a suggestion


Great ideas and tips.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

All the best with your future spawns!


----------

